
Object.observe() - Mahn
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/es7/observe/
======
api
"A revolution is coming. There’s a new addition to JavaScript that’s going to
change everything you think you know about data-binding. It’s also going to
change how many of your MVC libraries approach observing models for edits and
updates. Are you ready for some sweet performance boosts to apps that care
about property observation?"

On one hand: this looks cool.

On the other hands: wheeee time to rewrite _everything_ again!

Should we just plan on rewriting all web code every 1-2 years?

------
cabirum
"This site works best in Google Chrome".

